# anything similar?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I was listening to Time and tide, a recently rediscovered piece composed by Cy Walter and I was wondering if there's something in a similar vein. I really love the suspended atmosphere, the impressionistic harmony reminds me of composers like Delius, Debussy or even Messiaen or Ned Rorem but I'm not a expert at all so I can't mention any other particular song.
You can hear it here:

http://www.cywalter.com/CDProject/Music/MusicDownLoads2.html

Any suggestion is really appreciated.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

So have you heard _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_ by Ernest Chausson.

Or vocal music of Szymanowski.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Aramis said:


> So have you heard _Poème de l'amour et de la mer_ by Ernest Chausson.


thanks, it does not sound exactly like Time and tides, in the sense that it's a lot more romantic but it's a really great piece of music, so thank you.



Aramis said:


> Or vocal music of Szymanowski.


I really like what I've heard of Szymanowski, but do you have any particular piece in mind?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Poeme is indeed more romantic, but your remark about impressonist-like aspect of the music made me think about it. I have listened to the samples in your link only briefly and I still thought it bears some stylistic resemblance.

As for Szymanowski, I'd suggest 3rd symphony (a vocal one) and song cycles (op. 42 and 31, there are piano and orchestral versions of each). Op. 58 bear impressionist traits as well, but they are very one of a kind and hardly sound similiar to anything else.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Poeme is indeed more romantic, but your remark about impressonist-like aspect of the music made me think about it. I have listened to the samples in your link only briefly and I still thought it bears some stylistic resemblance.
> 
> As for Szymanowski, I'd suggest 3rd symphony (a vocal one) and song cycles (op. 42 and 31, there are piano and orchestral versions of each). Op. 58 bear impressionist traits as well, but they are very one of a kind and hardly sound similiar to anything else.


I know and love the 3rd symphony (as well as the stabat mater and the opera king roger talking about vocal works), probably the first work I heard of him. Truly a beautiful symphony but probably a lot darker. I will sure hear the two song cycles and the other op.58 you're saying.


----------

